# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Mathiati Katliamı

## ceydaaa

r22.jpg208 Türk'ün yaşadığı Lefkoşe'nin Mathiati köyündeki vahşet Gibbons tarafından şöyle anlatılmaktadır:

"İlk dakikalarda üç Türk ciddi olarak yaralandı. Türkler beyaz, küçük evlerinden sokağa fırladıklarında, küfreden ve çığlıklarla gülen kalabalık, bunları yol boyunca iteklemeye ve tekmelemeye başladı. Dipçik darbeleriyle yerlere yıkılan dehşete kapılmış Türkler, sokaklarda sürüklenirken; kalabalık evlere doluşup, ocaklardan yanan kütükleri çekip perde ve yatakları yakmaya başladı. Yıllar boyunca güneşte kurumuş ahşap çatı kirişlerini önce dumanlar, sonra da ateş sardı. Gürültüyle uyanıp ağlamaya başlayan emzikli bebeleri sıkıca tutmuş, çoğu gecelikli ve ayakları çıplak olan kadınlar, yürüyebilen ve pantolon veya mavi çizgili pijamalarının paçalarını tutmuş çocuklarıyla birlikte, yaralılarını sürükleyen Türkler alevler içindeki sokaklarda itilip kakılıyorlardı.

Rum gençler histerik bir biçimde evlere ateş ediyor, kısılmış sesleriyle çılgıncasına bağırıyorlardı. Ateşler evlerin bir kısmını bütünüyle kaplamadan gruplar halinde içlerine doluşup eşya ve tabak-çanağı kırmağa değerli eşyaları kapıp ceplerine doldurmaya başladılar. Evlerin gerisinden gelen çılgınca sesler saldırganların dikkatini Türklerin hayvanlarına çekti. Ahırlara doluşup sağlam inekleri, keçi ve koyunları makineli tüfekle taradılar. Tavukları havaya atıp, gıdaklar ve çırpınırlarken ateş ediyorlardı; gövdeleri bir tüy bulutu halinde parçalanıyordu.

Kalabalık kana susamış bir çılgınlık içinde bağrışıyordu. Türkler, donmuş, açık yol boyunca sürüklenip köyden çıkarıldılar. Azap içinde, tamamıyla Türklerin oturduğu bir sonraki köyün, Kochatis'in yakınlarında bırakıldılar. Kochatis köyünün Türkleri komşularına yardım etmek için evlerinden fırlarken kalabalık ateş etme, yakma ve yağmalama çılgınlığına devam etmek üzere Mathiati'ye geri döndü." (H. Scott Gibbons, Peace Without Honour, Ankara, 1969, s. 31)

Türk halkına karşı gerçekleştirilen insanlık dışı katliam ve işkenceleri vicdanla değerlendiren her insan, bunların "bir daha asla" yaşanmaması için gerekli önlemlerin alınmasına anlayışla bakacaktır.

----------

